# 6 phase ever ?



## Chris Kennedy (Nov 19, 2007)

See 647.5.


----------



## Cletis (Aug 20, 2010)

Chris Kennedy said:


> See 647.5.


I see, so it's already in use at point of use. Do you have any examples or links to further inform me


----------



## FlyingSparks (Dec 10, 2012)

You can't read. Nice try.


----------



## Chris Kennedy (Nov 19, 2007)

Cletis said:


> I see, so it's already in use at point of use. Do you have any examples or links to further inform me


Can't help you although something I would also be interested in.


----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

Six phase would have some advantages but three phase is the best trade off for large scale distribution.


----------



## Big John (May 23, 2010)

Never seen it for actually general-purpose power, but I've worked on specialty transformer banks that fed 6 phase to large DC rectifiers by using two 3-phase transformers shifted 30° apart. 

Apparently it is also possible to do it with 3 transformers, to get an 18 pulse rectifier.


----------



## ohmontherange (May 7, 2008)

High phase order. Run 12 phase @ thirty degree separation. Compact lines - smaller right of way.


----------



## ohmontherange (May 7, 2008)

Here Cletis - for your viewing pleasure. Sorry, but I don't have this in electronic format.


----------



## piperunner (Aug 22, 2009)

Cletis said:


> I was reading some articles written by world expert and pioneer Lionel Barthold about 6 and 12 phase. You think in our lifetime it will ever happen ??


Well its been bro we had it on the Nimitz in the 1970s 6 phase for aircraft power . We high freq gensets ship board nothing new its just not needed in the civil world .


----------



## Introyble (Jul 10, 2010)

ohmontherange said:


> Here Cletis - for your viewing pleasure. Sorry, but I don't have this in electronic format.


Thank you for clearing that up.


----------



## icondog (Aug 24, 2013)

Increasing # of phases wouldn't increase generators load output.


----------



## icondog (Aug 24, 2013)

why would you need more?


----------



## Chris Kennedy (Nov 19, 2007)

icondog said:


> why would you need more?


Not sure but the ATT commercials say more is better.


----------



## chrisfnl (Sep 13, 2010)

icondog said:


> why would you need more?


Big drives use an wye and a delt transformer to get 6 phases... rectifies to DC better, less ripple (Big john mentioned it above, and I've worked on big drives with the same arrangement, and AC-AC drives that did the same)

That's not really a general use application though.

There's also "six phase" distribution structures in common use, although it's actually just two seperate 3 phase feeders on a single structure, they're usually in phase with each other.


----------



## bobelectric (Feb 24, 2007)

I can picture younger guys hooking up a 6 phase motor. 3 phase baffles them.


----------



## pete87 (Oct 22, 2012)

icondog said:


> Increasing # of phases wouldn't increase generators load output.





What about the ATS . 


Size wise.


Pete


----------



## reddog552 (Oct 11, 2007)

*Multi phase motors*

We "had "12 phase motor at Bethelham Steel J-Town Plant. It was a 6000 hp Main mill motor.The 12 phases made motor RPMs very easy to control.


----------



## gnuuser (Jan 13, 2013)

:laughing:


bobelectric said:


> I can picture younger guys hooking up a 6 phase motor. 3 phase baffles them.


:laughing:
yeah even more so when they are used to only doing residential split phase work:laughing:
the typical look on their face when opening a large conveyor system control panel with as many as 30 inverter drives is best described by this 
:laughing::laughing:


----------

